# Commercial Parking Lot Estimate and Equipment



## SnowWolf11 (Oct 3, 2021)

Hey guys,

I have a parking lot estimate I am entertaining. 

They want the whole lot plus shovelling the walking areas. 

What's a good price for this, and is it enough with a pickup/plow setup? 

Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess you didn't want to finish answering questions in your old thread?

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/new-to-the-business-need-help-with-estimates.181547/


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

My input, 
Stay faraway from working for a church,
Far, far away.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Guess you didn't want to finish answering questions in your old thread?
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/new-to-the-business-need-help-with-estimates.181547/


In that thread, he stated he was doing residential only. Maybe that's why he abandoned it and started this one.



SnowWolf11 said:


> Im doing residential only. Thinking that I can charge $500 for one driveway and stairs as a "Gold" package. At the end of the day it's what I am comfortable with is what I should charge. $700 for double driveway and walkway.


----------



## SnowWolf11 (Oct 3, 2021)

dieselss said:


> Guess you didn't want to finish answering questions in your old thread?
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/new-to-the-business-need-help-with-estimates.181547/


I thought I answered all the questions.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

SnowWolf11 said:


> I thought I answered all the questions.


Yaaaaa no....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> In that thread, he stated he was doing residential only. Maybe that's why he abandoned it and started this one.


Thread or estimate?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What is your hourly rate based on labor, overhead and profit costs? 

This would include but not be limited to: truck, tires, fuel, oil, synthetic transmission fluid for your plow, plow, scraper edge, wipers, computer for billing, electricity, phone, vehicle and liability insurance, labor rate, insurance or whatever the employer has to provide in Kannada, taxes, Timmy's coffee, croissants, desks, stamps, envelopes, printer ink, monitor ink, groceries, and so many more items. And obviously your desired profit margin.

Divide this by the estimated hours you will be plowing this and other accounts for the season. This will give you your hourly rate. 

Then, determine the estimated time it will take you to plow and shovel the walks. 

Multiply this by your hourly rate. 

Multiply that by the estimated number of times you will need to service this account. FWIW, I would do a minimum charge no matter what. I start at a half hour even if the lot will take me 10 minutes.


----------



## SnowWolf11 (Oct 3, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What is your hourly rate based on labor, overhead and profit costs?
> 
> This would include but not be limited to: truck, tires, fuel, oil, synthetic transmission fluid for your plow, plow, scraper edge, wipers, computer for billing, electricity, phone, vehicle and liability insurance, labor rate, insurance or whatever the employer has to provide in Kannada, taxes, Timmy's coffee, croissants, desks, stamps, envelopes, printer ink, monitor ink, groceries, and so many more items. And obviously your desired profit margin.
> 
> ...


Interesting though process. I like how you choose what you need to make after expenses.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> My input,
> Stay faraway from working for a church,
> Far, far away.


Why?


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why?


Might depend on the church.
There's this small one that we used to do, always late on payment and always asked for a discount.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

SnowWolf11 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a parking lot estimate I am entertaining.
> 
> ...


Where are you going to stack the snow when you clear the north side of building? Posts are in the way. And you'll run out of room real quick trying to stack on the lawn near the intersection


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

SilverPine said:


> Might depend on the church.
> There's this small one that we used to do, always late on payment and always asked for a discount.


We picked one up we serviced last season, the priest told us that we were over the highest bidder by a couple thousand (seasonal) but really like how we broke down the bid and went over everything.
We were able to also get the property for lawn.
They didn't have any issues slow paying, but they would sometimes one pay two months at a time. 
we had another one we've done the passed few seasons, that's been nice as well, also seasonal, (and we've had light snow seasons the last couple years)


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

SilverPine said:


> Might depend on the church.
> There's this small one that we used to do, always late on payment and always asked for a discount.


 look at the demographics of people who go to church, think slip fall, require a lot of salt . Then to complain that your using too much salt because the carpet/ mats are turning white. Then the calls asking why it isn't plowed for the event/ wedding/ event and then the good old, there's a member with a truck who can do it cheaper and faster…


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We're doing 5 churches currently...

Medical facilities are worse for slip and falls, etc.

Had a lady pee and moan about goldenrod in an island once and how it was unconscionable that something like goldenrod would be planted around a medical facility where people are going that might be allergic to it. 

Except goldenrod is not allergenic.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Also had a slip and fall at a dr office/ surgery center, during an ice storm a couple years back, they shut down the airport and the ice storm was well guessed/ forecasted the days prior but people still needed to be outside in it for w/e reason, never heard anything from
Any Insurnace companies
About that one
That’s the only one I can recall, I know I’ve slipped and fell on my ass a few times, I didn’t sue myself, but should’ve gone on unemployment looking back :laugh:


----------



## SnowWolf11 (Oct 3, 2021)

Landgreen said:


> Where are you going to stack the snow when you clear the north side of building? Posts are in the way. And you'll run out of room real quick trying to stack on the lawn near the intersection
> 
> View attachment 222031


ill have to ask the owners. Theres a big field that I cut on the other side that's ideal to dump snow.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

SnowWolf11 said:


> ill have to ask the owners. Theres a big field that I cut on the other side that's ideal to dump snow.


Do you have the equipment to load and dump snow?
Do you have the proper insurance yet?


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

^^ What he said ^^ These days insurance deserve a call before giving any Commercial Estimate to the client.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No insurance, were a small company so im not too worried about it. In the event that I break something, ill budget for it.....(from the other thread)...

For equipment, I have a friend that has an auction license so im looking to get a pickup, Toyota, with a shovel for the job. Maybe I'll sell my CRV as wel.....again from the other thread..

Guess a shovel and pail isn't just for the sandbox.....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Hold on, before you get too carried away here... you're in Montreal, did you procure a blessing from the families? Don't want to step on anyone's toes...

Secondly, you'll be fine with a plow truck / in-bed salter / sander / spreader / gritter


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> No insurance, were a small company so im not too worried about it. In the event that I break something, ill budget for it.....(from the other thread)...
> 
> For equipment, I have a friend that has an auction license so im looking to get a pickup, Toyota, with a shovel for the job. Maybe I'll sell my CRV as wel.....again from the other thread..
> 
> Guess a shovel and pail isn't just for the sandbox.....


Damn, how did I miss that thread?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Damn, how did I miss that thread?


You were actually working that day


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> You were actually working that day


No, that doesn't sound right....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

$100…Take it or leave it.lowblue:


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

dieselss said:


> No insurance, were a small company so im not too worried about it. In the event that I break something, ill budget for it.....(from the other thread)...
> 
> For equipment, I have a friend that has an auction license so im looking to get a pickup, Toyota, with a shovel for the job. Maybe I'll sell my CRV as wel.....again from the other thread..
> 
> Guess a shovel and pail isn't just for the sandbox.....


Are you a multi millionaire who can afford slips and falls? Buying a brand new Mercedes?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

SnowWolf11 said:


> Interesting though process. I like how you choose what you need to make after expenses.


How much does your life cost to live? Apply the same thought process to your life. House payments, car payments, food, bills, college funds, retirement, plus 1000 other expenses. Divide by 24hrs a day to get a hourly rate for your life. That's how much you need to make after expenses.


----------

